# Beauty! Gold. Ret. At Mercer in Celina OHio



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The Mercer County Dog Pound is located at 7009 St. Re. 49, Celina, Ohio.
Adoption hours are by appointment only
THE POUND FEE IS $22.00 PER DOG. IF YOU LIVE IN MERCER COUNTY YOU WILL ALSO BE 
REQUIRED TO PURCHASE A DOG LICENSE.
http://www.openarmspoundrescue.com/untitled1.html*

[*B]SUNNY
Young Male Golden
Retriever 
*[/B]


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Is this a kill facility? Do they contact rescues? Surely this beautiful boy will be taken!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deb*

Deb:

It's a kill shelter and I never count on or assume they contact the rescues.
I just emld all of the Ohio GR Rescues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I just emld GRRAND for Jake
They may need some transport help.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

C'mon Ohio people, Help Jake before it's too late!!!
He is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

wow! pretty boy! bump up


----------

